# MK5 1.8T SFWD build



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I just want to share a project we have been working on for a long time. This is a MK5 GTI 1.8T swapped that we have built with the purpose of racing in the SFWD class.

Engine
2L stroker solid lifter w/ FFE Racing twin cam gear conversion
VF hybrid MK4/5 mounts w/ FFE Racing solid inserts

Trans
02M w/ Peloquin diff and FFE Racing dog gear set
DSS 02M billet diff cups and axles
CAE shifter
Clutch Masters FX700 w/ FFE Racing 11 bolt race pattern
FFE Racing class legal removable lower engine plate

Turbo kit
FFE Racing "outlaw" sidewinder
Precision 1.28 T4 diveded 7285
4" downpipe to the subframe
1200hp intercooler w/ straight in and 180 back door end tank

Ecu
Motec M400
Racepak IQ3

Fuel system
220lb injectors
(2) Bosch 044 pumps
IE -8 fuel rail
Weldon racing 0-200psi FPR
FFE Racing fuel cell w/ IE plate

Power supply
16V charging system
Painless 50005 race car harness

Aero
3 piece FFE Racing underbody shield kit

Complete car was built by FFE Racing and everything was powder coated by Vagwerks performance and coatings. :thumbup:

If you have any questions lmk I would love to share the info. :thumbup:



























































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

Saw a picture of this not to long ago. Looks awesome :thumbup:

What about turbo kit info?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

just put up the turbo kit info


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

motor plate!! haha thats mental!!! i like it


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Wish I had customers who would pull the trigger on a build like this.


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

you KNOW i am in for results


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

this is awesome !! been a long but super meticulous build and that means perfection.... this is perfection man.. :beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## born2live (Feb 3, 2012)

Awesome, what tune are you using ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

born2live said:


> Awesome, what tune are you using ?


It has a fully loaded Motec M400 ecu ($6,636 ecu with all the options it has), we tune it ourself.


----------



## born2live (Feb 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It has a fully loaded Motec M400 ecu ($6,636 ecu with all the options it has), we tune it ourself.


Awesomeness :thumbup:


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking good JC!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

what's something like this cost?

3X,000? 4X,000?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah, that's all. Just.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

screwball said:


> what's something like this cost?
> 
> 3X,000? 4X,000?


Not including the car? deff at least into the $4x,xxx range with out a question. Time and money goes into everything and we aren't done yet.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Another amazing build sir :beer:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Yes ^^^^

Like soup to nuts, I just have cash/CC - you guys supply the rest.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

This is my personal car to all that don't know. :thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

We know it's your personal car, some of us remember your blue mk4 20th you had  

Car looks great Jeff. I like the body stiffening and aerodynamics. Lots of nice details so far that you showed us. What fuel will you be using?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> We know it's your personal car, some of us remember your blue mk4 20th you had
> 
> Car looks great Jeff. I like the body stiffening and aerodynamics. Lots of nice details so far that you showed us. What fuel will you be using?


the blue 20th is taking it wayyy back :laugh:

I was lucky enough to have a builder who has treated the car like his own every step of the way. We will prob use some sort of ethanol like VP Racing C85.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> the blue 20th is taking it wayyy back :laugh:
> 
> I was lucky enough to have a builder who has treated the car like his own every step of the way. We will prob use some sort of ethanol like VP Racing C85.



2x044's is enough fuel for c85?


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Car porn!


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

sick!! :thumbup:
in for this


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> 2x044's is enough fuel for c85?


Should be fine, we run them at a super high pressure. If it becomes a problem I will switch to the weldon pump that flows 2400hp on gas.

here is the MK4 version of the same fuel cell style but with the Weldon pump.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Looks like it's going to be a monster


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Holy ****  This is awesome. Nice work!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

FAQ'd


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

groggory said:


> FAQ'd


:thumbup:

If anyone has any questions about internals or why/how we did anything lmk. :beer:


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

Will the exterior of the car still have factory front end or a one piece fiberglass style? Is the car running yet?


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

This is one helluva ride. Saw pics on this car a few days ago. Absolutely wild. :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

vdubguy97 said:


> Will the exterior of the car still have factory front end or a one piece fiberglass style? Is the car running yet?


The car has a factory R32 front end on it, last step to running is building the engine harness which we will start maybe this weekend. We built the body harness and all the other wiring last weekend.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

what kinda power do think its gonna make it??
is SFWD the 8 ,9 sec class ?

would love to see that beast smoke some Hondas :thumbup: 

Awesome work btw:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

1000+whp, we will start with 9's and see if we can improve when I get comfortable with the car.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 1000+whp, we will start with 9's and see if we can improve when I get comfortable with the car.


heck yea!!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks like we will either finish up the door bars on the cage, mount the seats and belts and start painting the cage tomorrow or start the engine harness and see how far we get. :thumbup: 
Its all coming together, the plan is to have it running great by VW show n go.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

when is show'n'go?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

It is always in April.


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Looks like we will either finish up the door bars on the cage, mount the seats and belts and start painting the cage tomorrow or start the engine harness and see how far we get. :thumbup:
> Its all coming together, the plan is to have it running great by VW show n go.


 door bars last! i HATE working on my car with the cage....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

pluck yew said:


> door bars last! i HATE working on my car with the cage....


 Now you sound like Ed.


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Now you sound like Ed.


 ever done it? i was half ready to cut this bar out, do my thang, then weld it back in! it downright just plain SUCKS. 

taking the passenger door completely off made it more bearable.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah I was taking the body wiring out of eds car the other day and it was a pain in the butt with door bars and seats I agree.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Updated listing in the 20v build threads


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

groggory said:


> Updated listing in the 20v build threads


Cool, cams are IE solid lifter 310/288


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Cool, cams are IE solid lifter 310/288


Cool. I'll go update that.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey, love what you guys are doing here. Can't wait to hear what kind of times you get with this thing once you're used to it.

2 questions though:

1. What type of RPMs are you looking to run?
2. Will the weight of the under-paneling offset the aero benefits you're receiving? I could understand for road racing, but for drag, I think the weight removal would be more beneficial.

Good luck in your racing this season.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

VWBugman00 said:


> Hey, love what you guys are doing here. Can't wait to hear what kind of times you get with this thing once you're used to it.
> 
> 2 questions though:
> 
> ...


With the IE rods and non CNC ported cylinder we rev the same motor to 10-11k.
With the aluminum rods and CNC ported heads we rev 12-13k.

You have to run an engine catch pan incase you explode a motor/trans to save on clean up time. That is the heaviest pan. The other 2 pretty much weigh nothing maybe 2-3 pounds at most.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

13,000 Rpms - good lord!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes sir, lots of cylinder head R&D beyond just CNC porting.


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

i dont wanna rev that high. i am leaving that to you guys


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

pluck yew said:


> i dont wanna rev that high. i am leaving that to you guys


You've revved that high for a second or two haven't you?


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

groggory said:


> You've revved that high for a second or two haven't you?


11,495 (dead motor) and 12,011 (living motor).


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

lookit that, higher Rpm was actually better :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Not every gear will see revs like that. 1st-3rd normally sees 9,500-10k and only 4th will be reved as high as needed.


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

What block are you running?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

AWP block with an AEB head.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Holy F*ck


----------



## mckpat03 (Jul 30, 2012)

Somehow just found this build tonight. This is so awesome. Can't wait to see what happens from now on.


----------



## PacNWdub (Jun 18, 2012)

better be lots of videos


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

nice engine plate you sure its legal.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

xtremvw3 said:


> nice engine plate you sure its legal.


Yes rules state it needs to be removable with out removing the engine/trans and not go higher than the oil pan. Seems to follow the guide lines right?

The one you had in the sfwd car that never materialized did not fit the rules, this does. 

Looks pretty removable to me.









No engine block or trans case machine work needed for these mini motor plates.


----------



## dane. (Nov 16, 2007)

Ed's welding is always on point.

Looking forward to seeing this car compete. Any possibility for SnG/Waterfest?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

wylde said:


> Ed's welding is always on point.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this car compete. Any possibility for SnG/Waterfest?


We plan to be at both spring and fall show n go and also waterfest with both cars.


----------



## dood786. (Dec 6, 2007)

Awesome progress

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Couple shots posted today by my buddy Dan. Getting excited to hear her run.



















If anyone is into import drag racing you should deff check out The Sauce Spot on Facebook for coverage.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Can you give some more info on the twin cam gear conversion? Mainly, how the cam gear bolts up to the intake cam and what you guys did about the cam sensor. Also, is machining require on the head to get the cam gear on the intake cam? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Chris164935 said:


> Can you give some more info on the twin cam gear conversion? Mainly, how the cam gear bolts up to the intake cam and what you guys did about the cam sensor. Also, is machining require on the head to get the cam gear on the intake cam? Thanks.


Ed does all the machine work on the cams so to be honest I don't know all the details. I only touch the stuff once it is setup on the motor. I know he makes his own hats for the center of the cam gear and then he takes care of the rest.

Cam sensor Ed supplies a part number for, It is a Motec sensor and he gives you instructions on how to set it up. Zero machine work to the head casting.


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

Jeff and FFE = winning


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

20thgti2376 said:


> Jeff and FFE = winning


:thumbup:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

*Sick project *:beer:

Can you go through the reasons for swapping a 1.8 into a MK5? No doubt you have good ones - I'm just curious to hear a little background on the build.

Also, what sealed the deal on Motec compared to say Autronic or Vipec... or Vems, etc? I've read a lot of back and forth about costs, features... tuneability, etc. Some swear that, "cost no object"... Motec wins hands down - then others say the competition has caught up...

With the scope of this build it would be cool to understand the method to your madness a little


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

All_Euro said:


> *Sick project *:beer:
> 
> Can you go through the reasons for swapping a 1.8 into a MK5? No doubt you have good ones - I'm just curious to hear a little background on the build.
> 
> ...


I needed a motor that I could get parts for super fast, easy and cheap. We run the same motor/trans setup in both shop race cars so we have multiple back up motors and trannies for both cars.

I scored the motec from a local guy who had purchased it new for a car that never ran. I ended up paying less for the motec than what a Autronic/vipec cost new. Plus resale value on motec product is much much higher than other brands.. it is pretty tough to find anything used motec and if you do if it has options like mine they can sell it for the retail price or more than a base ecu with no options.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I needed a motor that I could get parts for super fast, easy and cheap. We run the same motor/trans setup in both shop race cars so we have multiple back up motors and trannies for both cars.
> 
> I scored the motec from a local guy who had purchased it new for a car that never ran. I ended up paying less for the motec than what a Autronic/vipec cost new. Plus resale value on motec product is much much higher than other brands.. it is pretty tough to find anything used motec and if you do if it has options like mine they can sell it for the retail price or more than a base ecu with no options.



That makes a lot of sense, especially when your other race cars have the same engine/tranny combo. Thankfully, a few vendors are still forging ahead with new products for this platform too.

Before starting a build I plan to buy a B6 Avant with the 1.8T for a daily. Would be nice to have a stash of parts to be able to swap back and forth... still might jump to an I5 though 

Wow, nice score on the Motec. I've heard, as you said, that they do hold their value exceptionally well. Please post up a little about the tuning when you get to it :thumbup:


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe we can get some pictures of the head with the valve cover removed? I would really like to see what was done here.. what does he charge for doing the machine work to run twin gears?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

B5Bombers said:


> Maybe we can get some pictures of the head with the valve cover removed? I would really like to see what was done here.. what does he charge for doing the machine work to run twin gears?


I will take some pics next time I have the VC off but when its all bolted together you can't really see anything special that is done. He doesn't sell the kit, it is for in house race cars only. He had the kit for sale at one point and everyone complained about the high price tag so he doesn't offer it anymore to the public. I think it is somewhere around $4-5k in parts, machine work and sensors.

It is also not recommended for any car that is driven on the street as you no longer use the factory timing covers.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

holy hell im in for the watch!!!


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Lamest question evar:

What color is that? It reminds me of the 1st gen Neon Green........ :x I love it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

It is Dodge sublime green metallic.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It is Dodge sublime green metallic.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Funny enough we were only going to do the engine bay but my buddy who owns a body shop thought it would be a good idea to do the complete car to show people what he can do.


I think it is a good idea to do the complete car -- because it looks awesome and that could be a factory VW color.


Check out vw.co.uk and vw.de for the real colors a MKV/MKVI can come in, they offer some insane colors we don't get


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Another pic from my buddy Dan @ TheSauceSpot


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Picture from a few weeks ago when we were building the coil harness for the car.


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Sick man!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Ed finished the engine harness this weekend, we plan to start and base tune the car this saturday. :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

You guys spared no expense on that wiring. That's some high quality, pricey stuff you're rockin there


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

groggory said:


> You guys spared no expense on that wiring. That's some high quality, pricey stuff you're rockin there


Free when paid for via a casting couch it sits on...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Harness looks very deutschy. Great Job Ed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

theswoleguy said:


> Free when paid for via a casting couch it sits on...


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Sorry man couldn't resist :laugh: that harness looks awesome, is it OE integration or standalone?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dylDOH (Apr 28, 2012)

Saw this car yesterday at forcefed it's badass:thumbup: also I think I saw you driving on Deer park avenue this past weekend. White Silverado with a FFE sticker ? I was in the silver gti with roof racks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

theswoleguy said:


> Sorry man couldn't resist :laugh: that harness looks awesome, is it OE integration or standalone?


The car is running a full standalone using a Motec M400 ecu, the harness is fully custom and nothing from the oem harness was used except new oem connectors for the crank sensor, coolant pressure sensor, fuel pressure sensor and back pressure sensor. 



dylDOH said:


> Saw this car yesterday at forcefed it's badass:thumbup: also I think I saw you driving on Deer park avenue this past weekend. White Silverado with a FFE sticker ? I was in the silver gti with roof racks


Yes sir that is my truck. :thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice man thanks for the reply... Hate my OE harness, wish I could stand alone for wire simplicity.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

We can build a harness like this for stock ecu, its just not cost affective.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

i may be interested... if you want to talk in PM dont want to clutter your thread. I would like it for the ease of motor pulling and the dreaded coil pack harness failure, would be easier to just repin a few down low than a full trace.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

A harness like that is $1,500-2k depending on what kinda bulk head you want to use, could be slightly cheaper if you don't need so many DT and DTM connectors. When you are ready shoot an email to [email protected] and just address "ATTN JC" and we will pin point a more accurate price for an oem ecu.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> A harness like that is $1,500-2k depending on what kinda bulk head you want to use, could be slightly cheaper if you don't need so many DT and DTM connectors. When you are ready shoot an email to [email protected] and just address "ATTN JC" and we will pin point a more accurate price for an oem ecu.


Sweet thanks man.. Def enjoying the build.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Just waiting on Motec for the DBW throttle body specs for my specific throttle body. Then we can finish configuring the ecu tomorrow and start the car up. Maybe put it on the dyno and do a base tune.


----------



## dood786. (Dec 6, 2007)

Thats a great looking harness, so simple


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Why did you chose to stay with DBW?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> Why did you chose to stay with DBW?


So many cool things the Motec can do with it when you have full control of it. Works great with traction control ect, after driving Andres MK5 2.5T rabbit with the stock throttle body controlled by Motec I don't think I will ever go back to cable again. DBW is the future and if you limit yourself to DBC its only a matter of time before the other racers are using DBW to their advantage.


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

man i wonder what this thing sounds like at idle.....

hmmmm.

:laugh: :wave: :heart: opcorn: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

If everyone follows FFE Racing on Facebook they can go see the first start up and hear how nasty the IE solid lifter cams sound!

DBW is amazing btw. Cold start in a race car that fires up first try and idles 220lb injectors at 880rpm


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> If everyone follows FFE Racing on Facebook they can go see the first start up and hear how nasty the IE solid lifter cams sound!
> 
> DBW is amazing btw. Cold start in a race car that fires up first try and idles 220lb injectors at 880rpm


I can't find the video on their FB.. Link please!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

MrAkalin said:


> I can't find the video on their FB.. Link please!


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6010205-FFE-Racing-green-MK5-1.8T-sfwd-first-start-up


----------

